# ISO: Recommended Standard Poodle Breeders near Maryland



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! I'm so sorry you lost your friend Jewel. What an impressive life she lived! I'm happy to hear you're ready to make room for a new companion. It's an exciting process, which can also feel a little bittersweet.

How about: Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles

Located in PA, I believe. 

Whichever pup you choose (or whichever pup chooses you!) I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(You're an experienced poodle owner and are obviously doing some careful research. But if you decide to go with a parti, be extra cautious. And I've heard the same thing about reds. _Lots_ of unscrupulous and/or inexperienced folks out there breeding for these colours. Our breeder is extremely kind and supportive, but I've since learned a lot about what I should've been looking for and verifying. A fully matured dam and sire, for example. I didn't even _think_ to ask about this. Very naive of me.... I wish I'd found Poodle Forum sooner!)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! I'm so sorry you lost your friend Jewel. What an impressive life she lived! I'm happy to hear you're ready to make room for a new companion. It's an exciting process, which can also feel a little bittersweet.
> 
> How about: Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles
> 
> ...


I’m also sorry to hear you had to put your previous spoo Jewel to sleep. 16 is a grand age for a spoo.

I also recommend Farleys D. They are near Pittsburgh. They were recently posting here about their boy Santiago who was the only apricot spoo to be invited to the recent Westminster dog show (Siba the back spoo won the Westminster and the other competition were either white or black). If you look on line for the spoos at Westminster, you can see how gorgeous Santiago is. I’ve seen two poodles they bred and both were beautiful happy and friendly. 

Arreau in Ontario also breeds beautiful apricots and I think reds.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Read this thread. Buying a puppy safely - the basics

Also you may want to contact Linda Hamilton of Scheherazade Poodles in New Jersey. She produces lovely whites but she may have suggestions for you on some of the other colors you are interested in. And yes on FarleysD too.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Judy from Retniw does still occasionally breed, but not as often as she use to. Do you remember the names of Jewel's parents?


----------



## TravelingWriter (Feb 16, 2020)

farleysd said:


> Judy from Retniw does still occasionally breed, but not as often as she use to. Do you remember the names of Jewel's parents?


Oh neat! I might add her to my list of breeders to email then.  And yes, I had to dig it up but her sire was Retniw's Milestone and her dam was Retniw's Who is Lesa Catera.


----------

